# Lowest Base Fare? 83 cents in Charlotte. What's yours?



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

The base fare is 83 cents in Charlotte. How awesome! What's yours?


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

.60 a mile in Detroit.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Orlando
.53 a mile
8c a minute


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

Los Angeles and Orange County

67.5 cents per mile
11.5 cents per minute 

Freeway offramp beggars make more out here. No AC tho, so ill still uber for now i guess.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Dara - hope you read this. These rates are exploiting drivers and vehicles . Exploitation is a bad reputation. As you said, bad reputations are bad for the bottom line. Lyft you too. Get it together you greedy app companies.

It’s .81 ct a mile in Charlotte. But of course Uber snags 25 percent. So drivers get 60 cts a mile and 11 cts a minute. The base fare is 83 cents but Uber takes 25 percent of that too. Of course, for a year they’ve charged customers whatever they want so that’s rape of drivers and riders. What a fantastic company.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Come to Raleigh!!! It's awesome here too!
Base fare: $0.75 
Mileage: $0.57
Time: $0.105


----------



## divo183 (Nov 1, 2016)

Boston (before Uber's cut)
Base: $2.00
Miles: $1.29
Time: $0.20
And this is why all surrounding states (New England) travel to Boston market. All 100,000 of us drivers.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

divo183 said:


> Boston (before Uber's cut)
> Base: $2.00
> Miles: $1.29
> Time: $0.20
> And this is why all surrounding states (New England) travel to Boston market. All 100,000 of us drivers.


I'd slaughter my first-born for those rates.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Connecticut is:

Base: $1.75
Mile: $1.10
Minute: $.16

Hartford County:

Base: $1.00
Mile: $1.00
Minute: $.10

...before Uber's cut


----------



## Shwnjrrtt23 (Sep 22, 2017)

Jacksonville
.60 per mile
.08 per min
No base


----------



## Kkkelll (Oct 15, 2017)

Phoenix 
.30 base fare
.7125 per mile
.0625 per minute

Looks like we’ve got you all beat! Just wish it was a good thing


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

A noob question, do the minutes accrue for the entire trip or only if you are waiting/not moving?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Charlotte $2.50 base rate (meter drop)
$2.50 per mile
$0.50 per minute under 10 miles per hour.
Yeah Taxi Lol.

I own my cab. I pay Yellow $301 weekly flat for a combination of dispatch and insurance. 
Everything else is for me, the mechanic and the gas station.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Charlotte $2.50 base rate (meter drop)
> $2.50 per mile
> $0.50 per minute under 10 miles per hour.
> Yeah Taxi Lol.
> ...


that's not so bad for insurance/dispatch...

$900 a week and your only giving the cab company 33% of your revenue. (OK $903, if we are going to split hairs)

That's only $43 a day to the cab company.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> that's not so bad for insurance/dispatch...
> 
> $900 a week and your only giving the cab company 33% of your revenue. (OK $903, if we are going to split hairs)
> 
> That's only $43 a day to the cab company.


And I gross a minimum of $1000 per week, average probably $1200 gross.
And that's crappy compared to how it used to be!!



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> that's not so bad for insurance/dispatch...
> 
> $900 a week and your only giving the cab company 33% of your revenue. (OK $903, if we are going to split hairs)
> 
> That's only $43 a day to the cab company.


And yes, the UberPeople should see where your going with this...Uber takes about 50% of the fare these days.
50% is what I used to charge my own drivers WHO WERE DRIVING CABS I OWNED MAINTAINED AND INSURED!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> And I gross a minimum of $1000 per week, average probably $1200 gross.
> And that's crappy compared to how it used to be!!
> 
> And yes, the UberPeople should see where your going with this...Uber takes about 50% of the fare these days.
> 50% is what I used to charge my own drivers WHO WERE DRIVING CABS I OWNED MAINTAINED AND INSURED!


The last taxi shift i drove..

the cab company received from me..

$66 (taxi rental)
$6.25 (credit card processing at 5%)
$25.25 (gas and tolls)

Total revenue $284
Total costs $97.50
Total on the meter $240

Leaving me with a profit of..
$186.50

Leaving a break down to each of the following, as a % of the meter... (total is 118.1%)
Cab company-30.1%
Me- 77.5%
opec/the turnpike comission- 10.5%


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The last taxi shift i drove..
> 
> the cab company received from me..
> 
> ...


Orlando is still a good taxi town. Tourists and shit lol.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Orlando is still a good taxi town. Tourists and shit lol.


That and the uber cars here are probably way below average for an uber... (2002 age requirement)

At all the themeparks there just taxis sitting around where people need rides "i'd totally take an uber but you were right there"

It happens a lot..

A LOT..

If the price differential ever disappears, or at least is reduced you'll get a LOT more of that.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Portland OR

base 1.25
mile 1.15
minute .20

4-8 minutes avg pickup time


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

West Lafayette IN five-county area (everything that is neither Indianapolis nor NW Indiana)

Base 1.50
Mile 0.945
Time 0.15

Median ride 2.8 miles. College town.

Indianapolis

Base 0.94
Mile 0.6075
Time 0.1125

I've lived in Orlando. I don't see how any of you can break even with those rates.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Maui, Hawaii:

$1.27 Base
$0.90 per mile
$0.1875 per minute


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Surgeio said:


> Maui, Hawaii:
> 
> $1.27 Base
> $0.90 per mile
> $0.1875 per minute


How much is a gallon of milk, $10?
SMH.


----------



## sadom4292 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dc 
1.15 base
1.08 mi
.17c min 
Before Uber’s cut...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Portland just got a rate increase, announced today! An extra 6 cents per mile on Lyft (no news on Uber).

Good thing I didn't throw out those Ferrari brochures.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Our take with uber in Rochester ny is .77 base and then .67/mile, .16/mile wait. Xl is .98,.27.

I have a late model full size sedan with leather and yet pax pay the same as if I had an old junker. I have only used that vehicle once. Otherwise a 4 year old minivan in great shape. At these rates people only really deserve to be driven around in rust buckets and that is why I drive less and less each week. Haven't been out in almost two weeks now.

Most pax don't tip (especially poor people going to work and back they suck at tipping).


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Shiny I love your motto, about understanding your pay!

I created a poll a couple days ago (in the Pay forum) to see how the majority calculates their pay. If anyone is bored, take a minute and do the poll.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Richmond, VA:

Base: $1
Per mile: $0.86
Per minute: $0.16
Service fee: $2.25

Lowest I've received on a fare: $3
Lowest rider pays on a fare: $6.25

Uber's cut: *humongous!*


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Alison Chains said:


> West Lafayette IN five-county area (everything that is neither Indianapolis nor NW Indiana)
> 
> Base 1.50
> Mile 0.945
> ...


If I use 25c a mile as expenses,

You can't with X/XL

Your not making anything at all.

20 miles driven every hour at 25c a mile is $5.00 in expenses with $7-10 in revenue every hour. That amounts to $2-5 per hour after expenses... That's half to 1/5 of what WDW is paying their entry level peons.. so... i'm not comparing it to being a rocket surgeon or an investment banker.. it's aweful compared to scrubbing Urinals and toilets at a theme park.

It's not like i'm using the IRS rate as expenses either... 10c a mile for gas, 15c a mile for maintenance/depreciation. That's STILL less than half of the IRS rate and the numbers are STILL abysmal.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> If I use 25c a mile as expenses,
> 
> You can't with X/XL
> 
> ...


I thought as much. I use 25c as my number and could not make the math work. It really did sound like driving up and down OBT for free. I've driven Indy, which has a similar population density and only marginally higher rates, enough to be inclined to deadhead the hell out if I can't DF home even though the riders are there.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

IRS uses $0.535 for a reason, people.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberProphet? said:


> Yes, they do. And the reason is because the taxi cartels have control of the government and have told the IRS to use that rate so that they might confuse prospective Uber drivers and stay away from competing with the taxi cartels.
> 
> And just so we are clear, the taxi cartels are run by Gnomes who control the entire world economy.


Even though it's not even at an all time high...



TwoFiddyMile said:


> IRS uses $0.535 for a reason, people.


I know what the IRS rates are at...

but i can't make the math work with under half the IRS rates..


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Texas (my area). Different in other areas of Texas

Base 0.75
Per mile 0.72
Minute 0.075


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Our take with uber in *All of Upstate NY (anything not* *NYC or Long* *Island* is .78 base and then .67/mile, .155/minute wait. Xl is .98,.27


FTFY



Shwnjrrtt23 said:


> Jacksonville
> .60 per mile
> .08 per min
> No base


Damn those are some bad rates....sorry bro. I feel like we should set up a GoFund Me account for you.


----------



## FlankyDank (Oct 23, 2017)

Kentucky (my area)
UberX

Base fare: $2.00
.20/minute
1.56/mile
1.75 service fee

2x surge about noon and pm rush hour

Uber takes about %25 of it
Seems to be higher than most, usually only 6 to 7 driving during the day


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> The base fare is 83 cents in Charlotte. How awesome! What's yours?


I'm paid .93 cents per mile, and .12 cents per minute. I made more 20 years ago driving a taxi. in fact 40 years ago I got 80 cents per mile, and $10 per hour waiting. Im not doing much better, and the difference is, apartment rents are ten times more, and gas, too.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Uber Select in Texas: $1.4325/mile, $0.1875/min. Lyft Lux is even better but those rides are rare.

Uber Select in Texas after their cut is taken out: $1.4325/mile, $0.1875/min. Lyft Lux is even better but those rides are rare.

Uber Select in Texas after their cut is taken out: $1.4325/mile, $0.1875/min. Lyft Lux is even better but those rides are rare.


----------



## Kkkelll (Oct 15, 2017)

Phoenix AZ
.30 base


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

It amazes me people drove their own vehicles and use their own gas at these rates, it blows my mind.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> It amazes me people drove their own vehicles and use their own gas at these rates, it blows my mind.


They're dumb.


----------



## EMP40 (Jan 29, 2017)

Roseville/Sacramento
.86 Base
.69 Mile
.105 Minute

short rides Uber is taking over 50% of the total which is complete BS!


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

divo183 said:


> Boston (before Uber's cut)
> Base: $2.00
> Miles: $1.29
> Time: $0.20
> And this is why all surrounding states (New England) travel to Boston market. All 100,000 of us drivers.


So .9675 per mile and 15 cents a min with a 1.50 base fare.


----------



## divo183 (Nov 1, 2016)

Tysmith95 said:


> So .9675 per mile and 15 cents a min with a 1.50 base fare.


That's at 25% give us the 20% too..


----------



## joe329 (Nov 2, 2017)

R.I.

.83 base
.125/minute
.60/mile


----------



## Slipdisc (Oct 29, 2017)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> The base fare is 83 cents in Charlotte. How awesome! What's yours?


In Indianapolis


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Denver

56-60 cents base fare 
75-80 cents a mile 
9-10 cents a minute


----------



## SuperSunny (Nov 15, 2017)

New York City is:

Base: $2.55
Mile: $1.75
Minute: $0.35
MIN: $8.00

Month Avg: 6k - 9k


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Las Vegas cab in 1986........
1.70 meter drop
1.40 per mile or .30 per minute, not both.

Company owned car but driver paid .73 per gallon. After gas driver cleared 40 - 42 percent of meter plus 25 percent in tips.
1 week vacation pay plus 1 week holiday pay at average of driver's booking rate.
Full major medical for family paid by company.
The cars were 4 cylinder LTD IIs with the weakest AC ever invented.

3.5 years, 84,000 miles, 15 accidents and a safe driving certificate with a gold seal.

Now I drive a 2007 Odyssey for X /XL part time. Before Uber's cut it's........
X - 1.21 per mile plus .20 per minute
XL - 2.01 per mile plus .25 " ".

I can drive X if the pickup is under 5 minutes or with destination filter. I am constantly turning off new requests during surge to dead head in for an XL surge. I figure my cost at 3 miles per dollar if I don't crash or get a ticket. My profit after deducting for mileage is between $20 & $40 per hour for weekend nights. Last Saturday was average at $27, the week before was $19 and my Halloween Saturday was my new record of $49. I also drive Lyft and play them for the best surge. Uber's surging, Lyft gets ignored and vice versa.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Portland just got a rate increase, announced today! An extra 6 cents per mile on Lyft (no news on Uber).
> 
> Good thing I didn't throw out those Ferrari brochures.


Can't drive Uber in a Ferrari. Not enough doors.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Doughie said:


> Las Vegas cab in 1986........
> 1.70 meter drop
> 1.40 per mile or .30 per minute, not both.
> 
> ...


Now here is a guy who knows his numbers. I strongly believe uber/lyft would be paying more to us (charging pax more) if more of us weren't @*#&ing stupid. I still to this day see people posting as if their only cost is gas. They think they are making way more money than they are. I know what I'm making. It's why I haven't bothered to go online in a few weeks. Unless I am 100% rested and 100% have nothing better to do I am not going online. It is not worth my time.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

whiskeyboat said:


> A noob question, do the minutes accrue for the entire trip or only if you are waiting/not moving?


Whole trip


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Doughie said:


> Las Vegas cab in 1986........
> 1.70 meter drop
> 1.40 per mile or .30 per minute, not both.
> 
> ...


You get $1.21 on X?


----------



## himynameis (Feb 9, 2016)

Making money with uber was always a dream now it's time to wake up


----------

